# What Cutting Edge Thickness to Buy?



## alohazabel (Dec 9, 2013)

I have a 7.5 straight blade fisher Minute Mount. I need to replace the cutting edge. They come in three different thicknesses 3/8", 1/2", and 5/8". 

I do all driveways and a lot of back dragging, so I was going to buy the thickest one thinking the extra weight would help with backdragging...

But the parts guy told me he thought the 5/8" was overkill and way too thick.

The prices aren't too different $120, $150, $200

Any suggestions about what thickness is best? Will it make any difference? Etc.

Thanks.


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

i always buy 5/8 so they last longer


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Size does matter.


----------



## alohazabel (Dec 9, 2013)

thats what I figured, but I don't know why the dealer was trying to steer me away from the 5/8" That extra 40 or 50 lbs isn't going to hurt anything, is it?


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

No it wont. He's steering you towards the thinner one so you wear it out quicker so you can but another one


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

alohazabel;1928591 said:


> thats what I figured, but I don't know why the dealer was trying to steer me away from the 5/8" That extra 40 or 50 lbs isn't going to hurt anything, is it?


The only disadvantage with the 5/8" could be the extra weight if you deal with wet snow.


----------



## plowguru (Oct 16, 2001)

Depending on what truck you have you may want to stay away from the heavier 5/8". If you have a 1/2 ton, take a look at the front end rating (GAWR) on the door jam sticker. When the blade is raised, it very likely overloads the front end. Not sure you would want to add to potential front end failures or possible accident due to overloading. If you want to check this, put your blade on and go to the nearest weigh station,. Drive on the scale with just the front wheels and have them print out the weight of the front wheels with the blade lifted. Then look at your certification sticker to see what the maximum load (GAWR Front) should be. Don't be surprised if its already overloaded!


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I would definitely stay away from the whimpy 3/8". Even a 1/2" would last for a good while if your just doing driveways. We run 1/2" on our v blades doing a mix of com. and residential and we get about a season and a half on each edge before they start getting too close. I usually have them switched out when there's about 2-3" left before the bolts. I would go for the 5/8 if there's no issues which I doubt there would be.


----------



## alohazabel (Dec 9, 2013)

*thanks to all*

I ended up getting a 1/2" cutting edge

The plow is on a 1/2 ton chevy. I have timbrens, heavy duty tie rods, new shocks, etc, but after talking to a few people,it seemed like 1/2" was the best bet for my truck.

100% of people told me not to waste money on a 3/8" because it would wear out real fast.

If I had a heavy duty truck, I would have gone with a 5/8",....

but since its a half ton, I decided to split the difference and go with the 1/2" which I was told would last a long time, and save a little wear on the front end of the truck.

thanks again for all the input. there are definitely a bunch of smart, experienced people here.


----------

